# Re: [EVDL] single chip volt meter



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] single chip volt meter*



> Lloyd Wayne Reece wrote:
> > I am re-wiring the monitoring portion of my electric car and am toying
> > with the idea of adding a small 7 segment display on each of my battery
> > monitors (think a modified Rudman regulator) so I don't have to hold the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] single chip volt meter*



> Lloyd Wayne Reece wrote:
> 
> > On 5/20/2011 9:32 PM, Lee Hart wrote:
> >> There are lots of ways you can do this.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] single chip volt meter*



> On 21 May 2011 at 6:57, SteveS wrote:
> 
> > It would be hard to beat a bunch of Harbor Freight meters, hardwired in
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] single chip volt meter*

The size of the 40 pin chip is a bit worrysome as my regulator boards 
are only 2 5/8" square. The cost of the ICL7106 chip would have to be 
under $5.00 to make it worth doing rather than just holding the meter 
probes on the terminals while I adjust the pots because I would have to 
buy 18 of them.

Would it be possible to find an 18 or more position switch and just have 
one chip and one readout and switch between the various regulator 
boards? I'm sure that would cost a bit but it might make it far cheaper 
than duplicating the circuit 18 times. They are all going to be 
connected on a board approx. 12" x 24" so the wireing would be minimal.

Lloyd Wayne Reece

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] single chip volt meter*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> >> The two big concerns I'd have (besides price) are power consumption, and
> >> environmental protection.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] single chip volt meter*

Just a thought (from someone whose electronics knowledge is close to
zero), but why don't you just bring a couple of wires from each battery
out to a set of posts on a board in an accessible place?

Then you could just run the probes from your expensive/accurate meter
along the posts and test each battery sequentially.

This is probably as close to lowest cost as you can get without doing
nothing at all.

If it turns out that it is not convenient enough, then you could go for
the more complicated/$ option.

-- 
Paul Wujek 



> Mark Owens wrote:
> 
> > A little work with this chip and display should make a very inexpensive
> > solution.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] single chip volt meter*
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----------

